# small sharpe and dohme



## athometoo (Jun 9, 2010)

any idea what was in the small amber one on the left . all it says is sharpe and dohme . picked up a coulpa others i will post later as well . thanks just wondering if it was a poison . sam


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.bottlebooks.com/Wholesale%20Druggists/sharpe%20dohme%20WD.html

 Hope this helps ya out a little......


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 9, 2010)

Need a better pic of the bottle or more description.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 9, 2010)

Does it look like this?






 triangular in shape, 2 3/4" tall.  If so, KT-16.


----------



## athometoo (Jun 9, 2010)

YUP  , that be the one . bim . sorry about the crappy pic i was kinda in bottle overload at the time . out of 300 bottles only 3 or 4 were poisons . dont ya just hate that . its a poison then?  thanks  sam


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 9, 2010)

http://mysite.verizon.net/mkrenrut/mybaltimorebottlecollection/id4.html

 Here's another link....Second bottle down on the left looks kinda like yours....
       unless it is embossed on the front like the bottle Poison_Us has posted above.....


----------



## athometoo (Jun 9, 2010)

nope not on that page . i think poison us hit it on the head . thank you for trying and the cool websites i saved as favorites though .  sam


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 9, 2010)

Its a fairly common one...Actually there is a less common threaded issue.  Only seen one and it actually went for a good amount over the usual $10 for this bottle.  Contests were 100 Dispensary Tablets Corrosive Sublimate  1-2 grain. Small, round (I think white) pills.


----------



## donalddarneille (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, I never knew the SHARPE & DOHME bottles were poisons! I just dug one this last weekend, it looks like the KH-27 shown on the link but is tooled instead of ABM. Does this change there value at all or are the tooled tops just as common?


----------

